

Show HN: My 12yo Dev This Game and Released to iOS/Android/HTML5 Using LibGDX - solson
http://pizzascripters.com/gravitylines/

======
bartozone
Yeah ... just lost 10 mins trying to play this. Super sticky. Frustrates me in
a way I haven't felt since Flappy Bird was released. :)

~~~
solson
Flappy Bird and Geometry Dash were his inspiration for making the game. Thanks
for the feedback!

------
Sarkie
What a great concept!

------
Codes
Well it crashes my browser Chrome 42.0.2311.90 (64-bit)

